# Irritans pics



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are a couple pictures I just took of the little guys.

View attachment 94007


View attachment 94008


View attachment 94009


Lastly..here is 3 together. Bad picture but they are had to get together.
View attachment 94010


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the close up pics.. These guys are super cute.. Great looking serras

Hope the best for ya with these guys! What a sweet tank indeed it would be if it works out for you!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks for the close up pics.. These guys are *super cute*.. Great looking serras
> 
> Hope the best for ya with these guys! What a sweet tank indeed it would be if it works out for you!


Piranhas aren't cute.









But they are very nice looking irritans you have there GG. Irritans are the craziest ps I've ever had.


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

very nice,how big are they,how big is their set up?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

And yes Brian, they are cute.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice...makes me want to skeet.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

delevan said:


> very nice,how big are they,how big is their set up?


Thanks guys...and sorry about the picture quality. I didnt want to load them at original size. I have four 3"-4" irritans in a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> And yes Brian, they are cute.


ahahaaa thanks lol


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Nice...makes me want to skeet.












What's that all about...hehe...Anyways...Those are some cute little Irritans Gurke...I hope they thrive together.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My hope is that they do well together also. I have plans to move them to a 180 this summer so as they grow...so will their enviroment. They are such tiny guys though.....and that is the one thing I really like about this species...that they stay small. I couldnt imagen trying to keep up with the needs of a species this nasty if they grew like a pygo.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

All three of them look great! I hope it all works out!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome shoal jeff. i hope it works out for you man, and for as long as possible. any problems so far? is it a 5 or 6 foot 100 gallon?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice pics GG. Good luck!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

hmm i might try these with similar sized rhoms.. how big do irritans get btw?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are in a 5' tank and they only get to 7"tl. I started with 5 and have removed 2 on different occasions.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics! Is it possible for them beeing together? I thought they would kill eachoter.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Great pics! Is it possible for them beeing together? I thought they would kill eachoter.


yeah me 2.
guess if u have a big tank it might work. lets hear from the experts!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Awesome fish !!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice GG. Very nice. They only get to 7" in total size? Man that kind of sucks in my opinion.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Slim said:


> Nice GG. Very nice. They only get to 7" in total size? Man that kind of sucks in my opinion.


7" of pure evil...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not suggest keeping them together, they are a nasty little fish. This tank started with 5 then 4 then 3 and now back up to 4...so there has been a lot of aggression in the tank. I think they have finally gotten used to eachother because they are fewer fin nips now than a few months ago. But that could all change in a second in this tank. These guys are the fastest piranha I have ever seen.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they school 2gethr


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

god i love this experiment GG. keep em coming!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bob351 said:


> they school 2gethr


I wouldnt say that. There are some threads in the Piranha Aquario forum...they are far from a shoaling fish in the home aquarium.


----------

